# The GOL Video



## slowp (Sep 28, 2011)

The weather was not conducive for videoing. I was also trying to absorb everything I could--had to pay attention to lessons and not pictures. Here is my video of our instructor cutting down a gnarly white oak.
This is the only hardwood of the day, unless you consider cottonwoods to be hardwood. He also was trying to demonstrate how to use a small bar (if you had to) on a big tree.

Sorry about the non focus. I guess you get what you pay for in cameras. 

[video=youtube_share;OF12435Sckw]http://youtu.be/OF12435Sckw[/video]

Oh, the bright coat came off for most of the day after this tree. He said it should have come off earlier because he worked up a sweat.


----------



## slowp (Sep 28, 2011)

Some still pictures.




















View attachment 200819
View attachment 200820
View attachment 200821
View attachment 200822


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh boy. Using the top of the bar, with the power-head aimed at his guts, not a good sign.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it just me or was he in a bit of a sketchy spot right as the tree pulled that strap? I mean, if a tree is going to 'chair that is _exactly_ where it would happen... Correct me if I'm wrong, and maybe you guys would not have a problem standing there as well if you were the one that had set the tree up that way. It just didn't look like the safest place to be. 

Not that there is a real "safe" place anywhere around when falling timber


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Sep 28, 2011)

OregonSawyer said:


> Is it just me or was he in a bit of a sketchy spot right as the tree pulled that strap? I mean, if a tree is going to 'chair that is _exactly_ where it would happen... Correct me if I'm wrong, and maybe you guys would not have a problem standing there as well if you were the one that had set the tree up that way. It just didn't look like the safest place to be.
> 
> Not that there is a real "safe" place anywhere around when falling timber


 
In "theory" it will not chair because it was borecut. Sometimes trees do what trees do. Borecut certainly minimizes chairs. He cut his way around the sides starting on the leaning side first, the safer side second. He made his step, release cut, trigger cut, whatever you want to call it last to minimize exposure on the least safe area of the tree and it was planned to be cut in a position that is a direct line with his escape route which is 45 degrees out the back from the direction of fall on the non leaning side. Thanks for posting that SlowP. That certainly was missing a few things from what I could see that would be done/taught on the east side of the US. Maybe it was just me but that instructor did not seem too sure of
himself in the vid the way he kept catn around the stump before finally letting it go. Whatcha think SlowP?


----------



## lfnh (Sep 28, 2011)

Appreciate your pictures - especially the stump shot. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 28, 2011)

Did the tree go in the intended direction? I can't tell because to me it looks like he left a post near the face. The second pic I just can't make out.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy schneikies, it's a wrap handle!

Now you need to go to a NWTF class and a John Pollman class (where is John?)


----------



## slowp (Sep 28, 2011)

That tree apparently had more rot in it than originally thought. It did go in the direction planned, but seemed to not be holding as well as he figured. So, I think he cut the trigger higher than planned. 

The tree was leaning hard so it would go in only one direction.

Before I go to any more classes, I better go cut some trees. We have some lined out, just gotta wait for folks to figure out what they want to do--try to get them on the ground by cutting, or by winching, or by both.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 28, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Did the tree go in the intended direction? I can't tell because to me it looks like he left a post near the face. The second pic I just can't make out.


 
Same here. Looks like the hinge was clipped on outside sapwood and had the center gutted out - Poked, as it were. 

Should have Looked Up more often, imo.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 28, 2011)

Aaaa, I freaking hate it!

Whats wrong with back barring Randy? I love back barring, I dog in though.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 28, 2011)

Good point: them spiky bits ain't there just to look cool! I don't get a method that would require that much fighting the saw, instead of letting it do the work. In fact, there is a USFS training video from about 1990 with D. Dent instructing in a similar situation, only as soon as he had the hinge established, he flipped the saw over so all he had to do was hang on. That just makes a lot more sense to me. What's so wrong with the good ol' fan cut, anyway?


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Aaaa, I freaking hate it!
> 
> Whats wrong with back barring Randy? I love back barring, I dog in though.


 
Nothing. Just keep that rear grip where it isn't going to bust your innerds. Back bar cutting has a high potential for walking out of the kerf, if that guy limp wristed it, it could have left a mark.


----------



## slowp (Sep 29, 2011)

I do not know the ways of falling. He made a point of showing (he cut the top off a stump) that if you use the top of the bar, your chips pack into the kerf and help to keep it open. Like I said, I don't know enough to judge anybody on things like that. Maybe it is just another trick for the bag? 

Now I must go do something I know about--gather huckleberries.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 29, 2011)

slowp said:


> your chips pack into the kerf and help to keep it open.


 
I've heard that before. Don't think that thought holds much water, IMO. That's what a wedge is for.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 29, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> I've heard that before. Don't think that thought holds much water, IMO. That's what a wedge is for.


 
I'm with you on this one, it'd have to be one hell of a lot of chips to keep from compacting enough to pinch your bar


----------



## madhatte (Sep 29, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> That's what a wedge is for.



My sentiment exactly.


----------



## Samlock (Sep 29, 2011)

slowp said:


> Oh, the bright coat came off for most of the day after this tree. He said it should have come off earlier because he worked up a sweat.



You've got a lot to learn about the bright coats there. The idea is basically to not wear any shirt under the coat when it's warm.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Sep 29, 2011)

I would think that chips packed into the kerf could cause a serious kickback situation if the cutter is not aware of their presence. At least it could cause the saw to "walk out of the kerf" as mentioned above. I cannot, however, personally verify this because I don't backchain with the bar buried. Its pretty easy just to flip the powerhead over.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm. Just a quick glance up before walking back to the stump? 

He did look up a couple of times. I would have expected more care from a GOLF. "F" is for *F*aller??

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 29, 2011)

+1 considering what the class was suppose to learn.
as pointed out saw had full wrap. use it.

try that move with bigger saw and longer bar . . hickory


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 29, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> I've heard that before. Don't think that thought holds much water, IMO. That's what a wedge is for.


 
I like back barring when flush cutting small stumps as it does pack chips in the kerf. Beyond that it is just another tool for the box esp with small trees and small saws when I want to go fast. Having a push back from top barring with a big saw hurts like heck.


----------



## slowp (Sep 29, 2011)

Hokay guys, I will say it is not a course for production cutting. It is not a course for making one an expert.
It is a good safety lesson on cutting and saws for beginners. A good base to start from. Much better than my experience of "Here's the saw. Don't hurt yourself."


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I like what you posted re the class. Basic safety classes are always a good thing.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 29, 2011)

slowp said:


> I do not know the ways of falling. He made a point of showing (he cut the top off a stump) that if you use the top of the bar, your chips pack into the kerf and help to keep it open. Like I said, I don't know enough to judge anybody on things like that. Maybe it is just another trick for the bag?
> 
> Now I must go do something I know about--gather huckleberries.


 

I have always wondered about that. It may provide some support, but I have had plenty sit backs to prove that the chips don't do chit. . .


----------



## paccity (Sep 29, 2011)

2dogs;3184564 Having a push back from top barring with a big saw hurts like heck.[/QUOTE said:


> especally a big geardrive, it don't stop.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## IcePick (Sep 29, 2011)

*faller*

SlowP, is that Ken Lallemont by chance?


----------



## slowp (Sep 29, 2011)

His first name is Ken. He is from the nort part of Wisconsin but not the nort part I lived at.


----------



## IcePick (Sep 29, 2011)

slowp said:


> His first name is Ken. He is from the nort part of Wisconsin but not the nort part I lived at.



Yep. He's a good ole old time logger from Wisconsin. He still does a little manual logging, although machines have taken over the north woods. I spent a full day cutting with him in central Wisconsin, he's a great guy.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 29, 2011)

paccity said:


> especally a big geardrive, it don't stop.:msp_ohmy:


 
Thankfully I have almost no time on gear drive saws, though I do want an 090G Super for a 60" bar I have. I have had the 090 push back a time or two but nothing really memorable. Both the 394 and the 660 have pushed me hard a few times when the bucking cut closed. It has always been my fault for not pulling the saw out fast enough or not watching the kerf closely. That rear handle hurts!


----------



## slowp (Sep 30, 2011)

IcePick said:


> Yep. He's a good ole old time logger from Wisconsin. He still does a little manual logging, although machines have taken over the north woods. I spent a full day cutting with him in central Wisconsin, he's a great guy.



Yes, you could tell he'd been around a while. He is definitely comfie running a saw. Hope he survived the bad oak job. That sounded like the cut and run like hell method would be used.

I totally forgot!!! I should have thrown rocks at my tree to make it go over!


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 30, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Same here. Looks like the hinge was clipped on outside sapwood and had the center gutted out - Poked, as it were.
> 
> Should have Looked Up more often, imo.



I've heard a lot of this "GOL guys don't look up enough". A look to evaluate before commencing on the procedure, and a look to double check, and to double check the escape route before the release, is enough. Cause a huge point of the technique is that nothing is moving during the entire cut. Nothing.

Like slowP said, this is a basic course to keep people safe. I'd way raher people cut this way than some of the #### I swing with.


----------

